# Tja Freunde, WoW muss vom Netz ... und jetz?



## Imagino (22. Juli 2009)

Blähwind                                                                                                                                                              im Juli 2009
Geschäftsführung Germany

An alle
Im Hause

Betrifft: Abstellung von WoW.de im kommenden Herbst

Liebe Mitarbeiter(innen), liebe Programmierer(innen), liebe Gebühren-Kassierer(innen) und liebe Pappschachtelkleber(innen)

Wie wir aus den Gerüchteküchen, diversen Doku-Dramen, bösen Politiker-Anrufen und nicht zuletzt dem Schreiben des Innenministeriums entnehmen mussten, sind wir verpflichtet, spätestens im Oktober 09 die Stecker für unser Reichtum verheißendes MMORPG zu ziehen, da hier der Ursprung von zunehmender Gewaltbereitschaft, verstärkter Inanspruchnahme von Hartz IV und vermehrten Fällen von Frühpensionierungen durch unsere Mitspieler gesehen werden müsste.

Unter uns gesagt: Nach meiner Meinung liegt es eher daran, dass wir nicht bereit waren, die Server an Wahlsonntagen zu Wartungsarbeiten herunterzufahren und vor Allem, dass es dem Finanzministerium bisher nicht gelungen ist, die Umsatzbesteuerung in unseren Auktionshäusern einzuführen und die Lohnsteuerabzugs-Addons bei den Ingame-Questgebern und Instanz-Bossen zu installieren.

Wie auch immer, die Geschichte ist sehr bedauerlich. Nicht nur für unsere lieben Spieler, sondern auch für uns. *hust*

Die Mutter aller meistgespielten Spiele hat uns nun gebeten, dafür Sorge zu tragen, keine Marktanteile bei den deutschen Spielern zu verlieren. Sie wird uns weiterhin ihre hübsche Spiele-Engine zur Verfügung stellen, wenn wir es schaffen, in vertretbarer Zeit ein Ersatz-MMORPG auf dem deutschen Markt zu etablieren. Dieses Game soll (zumindest vordergründig) keinerlei Anlass zu den bisherigen Quängeleien von Politikern und Irgendwas-Beschützern, aber unseren Kunden weiterhin jede Menge Spaß, Spannung … und Suchtpotential bieten.

Heute Morgen auf dem Klo kam mir ein Gedanke: World of Workcraft. Bäm!!! Rassen könnten ersetzt werden durch Streber (Mensch?), Schleimer (Untote?), Workaholics (Tauren), Yuppies (Blut und Nachtelfen). Klassen wären Azubi, Telefonistin, Sekretärin, Hausmeister, Pförtner, Nachtwächter (für unsere HartzIV-Freunde) usw. Die Hauptstädte könnten als Arbeitsplätze dienen, Donnerfels als Bank, Ironforge als Stahlwerk (wie sinnig, hah), Undercity als Finanzamt, diese Draeneistadt als Großdisco und die BE-Hauptstadt als Schwulenkneipe. Als Items kämen spezielle Radiergummis bis hin zu High-End-Rechnern in Frage. Skills wären Stress- und Teamfähigkeit, verlängerte Verweildauer auf dem Klo (stealth), verbessertes Kaffee kochen. Als Schlachtfelder wären eine Kantine, die Folgen einer Stellenausschreibung oder ein Streik (vs. Streikbrecher) denkbar, wobei Gewerkschaftszugehörigkeit ein interessanter Aspekt sein könnte.

Aber wie gesagt: Das WAR heute morgen auf dem Klo, das könnte euch eine sprichwörtliche Scheißhausidee gewesen sein; nur mal so die Richtung, in die es gehen könnte (jaaa, es könnte auch durch die Spülung gehen); inzwischen bin ich hier bei euch, meinen kreativen Köpfen aus dem Volke der Dichter und Denker … und total gespannt auf eure Eingebungen.

Ich brauche natürlich ein paar nähere Angaben über das Szenario, das euch da vorschwebt, einen zugkräftigen Namen für das Ganze und wie man die vorliegende Engine einsetzen könnte.

Wenn dann ein paar Vorschläge auf meinem Tisch liegen, können wir ja mal näher über das Gamepläy, das Balancing und den Sinn des Ganzen brainstormen.

Ihr könnt mich natürlich auch - wie hier üblich, aber diesmal hoffentlich originell - dafür beschimpfen, dass ich eure wertvolle Arbeitszeit gestohlen habe aber behaltet bitte vor Augen: Wir haben hier alle nicht mehr lange (wenn alles schief läuft) und ich bin der Mann, der eure Kündigungen unterschreibt.

Frohes Schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Boss


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2009)

wo is das spiel?


----------



## TheEwanie (27. Juli 2009)

öhm..../vote vor closed


----------



## Forenliebling (29. Juli 2009)

wie spielt man das versteh ich net


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. Juli 2009)

Imagino schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich... hoffentlich originell... beschimpfen.



Ich glaube wir sollen ihn beschimpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne im Ernst ich verstehe auch nicht genau was wir tun sollten.


----------

